# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  امکان Pyrus و Composer   در ZEND چیست؟

## lmaghsoodi

با سلام خدمت دوستان می خواهم در رابطه با امکانات PYRUS و COMPOSER در ZEND بدانم. خواهش می کنم در این رابطه به من کمک کنید. 
این امکان چیست و آیا برای انتخاب یک فریم ورک مهم است؟

----------


## Javidhb

*Composer* یک ابزار برای مدیریت dependency در php است که به شما این امکان رومیده که برای هر کلاس (library) تمام dependencyها رو تعریف کرده و هنگامی که قصد استفاده ازآن library رو دارید دیگر نگران نباشید که باید چه کلاسهای دیگه رو به پروژتون اضافه کنید تا مشکلی در کارکرد کدهاتون پیش نیاد.


خودمونیش میشه اینکه:
برای اینکه انرژی برنامه نویسهای php صرف کارهای تکراری نشه و امکان استفاده از library همه فریمورکها و ... در تمام پروژهای php باشه، Composer اومده با بکارگیری یکسری استاندارها مثل PSR-3 این امکان رو فراهم کرده که تمام کلاسهای لازم (Dependency) برای اجرای یک library یا *package* با هم دانلود شده و اجرای بی دردسر اون پکیج رو تضمین کنه.

برای مثال Laravel به عنوان یکی از اولین فریمورکهایه که به سمت استفاده از Composer رفته و اگه به کدهای ورژن 4 (که باید ازطریق Composer دانلود بشه) نگاه کنید می بینید داره از لایبرریهای Symfony استفاده میکنه و دوباره نیومده وقت بزاره و یک کلاس کامل مثلا برای کار با بانک اطلاعاتی بنویسه.

----------


## lmaghsoodi

Pyrus  چیست؟

----------

